

Example of HTML5 scroll - huda
http://thevalley.nl

======
edvinasbartkus
It has been for ages: <http://www.adomas.org/javascript-mouse-wheel/>

------
huffman
How is this HTML5

------
mikeevans
Hasn't this been done many times before?

~~~
5h
yes, many many times before, Ben the Body Guard, and that fracking website are
the ones i normally recall.

It's nice and all, but i suspect OP might be publishing their own, or maybe a
friends, work

~~~
alttab
Publishing their own work? Thats ... stunning.

~~~
5h
Maybe i'm getting too cynical in my old age, I did edit my comment to say "or
a friends" to reflect that.

Either way, if that is the case then there is a difference between "Here is
something I made" and "Here is something done right" .. especially if that
something has been done quite a few times & more impressively before.

~~~
sdoering
I agree. Funny, as at the very same moment this
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4249900> is on the HN frontpage as well.
In my eyes an even better example, but not as good, as the ones you stated.

~~~
5h
That one is nice too ... has a better claim of being html5 too, no <div
id="header"> in site at least!

<http://www.fishy.com.br/> and <http://www.designmadeingermany.de/magazin/5/>
are another couple of sites i have bookmarked for their design

